# University Medical & Dental College Faisalabad



## asim (Dec 13, 2009)

*UNIVERSITY MEDICAL & DENTAL COLLEGE Faisalabad*


*Introduction:

*Medical education in Pakistan, since independence has been the domain of public sector, changing trends in medical education around the world and immense pressure of quality treatment has paved way for private sector to play its part in the field. Faisalabad being the industrial hub of the country had only one medical college and only two major hospitals to cater to the healthcare and educational needs of over 6 million people.

Madina foundation, following the vision of its founder Chairman (Late) Mian Mohammed Saleem ?Industry, Education & Charity?, established University Medical College in 2003 to fill this vacuum in the medical education for the city of Faisalabad. Since beginning this college has strived hard and under the able, dynamic leadership and guidance of present chairman, Mian Mohammed Hanif, has achieved unique honors and success. The college has hired the services of eminent medical professionals from around the country to impart quality education to students and a very efficient health care delivery system to the community.

ALHAMDULILLAH, The efforts and standing of the college has been duly recognized by relevant authorities. Pakistan Medical & Dental Council has granted NOC to the University Medical College and Health Department, Govt. of Punjab has also accredited this College. The College is affiliated to University of Health Sciences, Lahore. It is also in the list of HEC and WHO list of accredited Medical Institutions. Keeping in view the present teaching and training facilities University Medical College has been granted permission to induct 100 students per year by PMDC. First batch of MBBS students will InshaAllah pass out from UHS this year and shall be awarded MBBS degree by University of Health Sciences, Lahore.

Madina Teaching Hospital is the name of attached teaching hospital; it is providing ?Free of Cost? comprehensive medical treatment to masses. The services include: Out Patient, In Patient, Radiology, CT Scan, Laboratories, Operations, critical care and Trauma care to the population of Faisalabad and adjoining cities.

The hospital has Two Blocks, Hamza & Ali Block, one of the blocks was inaugurated by former Chief Minister of Punjab, over all there are 500 beds available for the patients. A new block having the capacity to accommodate 300 beds is being constructed to cater to the ever demanding needs of the community.
Future Plans:

The management has also decided to start Dental College, a section of new block of Madina Teaching Hospital has been dedicated for this purpose. Services of highly qualified eminent professionals have been acquired for this project. This Dental College has a unique honor of being completely equipped with Imported equipment, along with state of art ?Digital Radiology? and ?Computerized Patient Management Software?, to create a paper free and film free environment of International Standard. Another unique feature of this College is Dental Simulation System to impart preclinical training to students.

School of Nursing and School of Physiotherapy are other upcoming projects of School of Health Sciences, The University of Faisalabad, and to complete the spectrum of Healthcare Delivery System, a School of Medical and Dental Technology will be started soon. 
Mission Statement Pursue excellence in Education & Research with a futuristic approach and inculcate among the youth qualities of leadership and innovation guided by teachings of Islam. *Vision Statement* 
*To be a leading educational institution characterized by:*







An intellectual environment conducive for innovative teaching and learning.







A culture of original research to address the future challenges.







Top quality professional education meeting the local and global requirements.







Emphasis on Islamic ethical values for inculcating the qualities of love, patriotism and service to 
humanity.
umdc web site University Medical & Dental College


----------



## asim (Dec 13, 2009)

University Medical & Dental College Faisalabad side view and front view photo


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you go there? If yes, how much does it cost?


----------



## shani035 (Apr 14, 2010)

Can you tell me about transfer into this university from china
And please tell me about the fees of the college.

Thanks


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

call/ e amil in the univerity. If any one have information please try to help him. Thank you


----------

